

Share your favorite subreddits - dreadsword

Over in the Digg acquisition thread, there's a fair amount of talk about Reddit, and one comment thread ended up with a bunch of folks posting the subreddits that they thought made reddit great.<p>One thing that's always been lacking on reddit is subreddit discovery...<p>So, in the spirit of sharing greatness, why not share your favorite subreddits?<p>Some of my more esoteric/fun favorites:<p>/r/mildlyinteresting/
/r/BuyItForLife/
/r/PostCollapse/
======
mindcrime
<http://semanticweb.reddit.com>

<http://machinelearning.reddit.com>

<http://programming.reddit.com>

<http://compsci.reddit.com>

<http://compscipapers.reddit.com>

<http://csbooks.reddit.com>

<http://mathbooks.reddit.com>

<http://doctorwho.reddit.com>

<http://android.reddit.com>

<http://arduino.reddit.com>

<http://seduction.reddit.com>

<http://math.reddit.com>

<http://philosophyofscience.reddit.com>

<http://somebodymakethis.reddit.com>

<http://heavymetal.reddit.com>

~~~
dreadsword
r/seduction - anything good in there? That's a pretty funny sub!

~~~
mindcrime
Depends on your perspective. These days I mainly like reading the stories guys
post, mostly for amusement.

I never really considered myself a "pua" although I did dabble in that world a
bit a while back, and hung out with some of those guys. But now I work a day
job _and_ am founding a startup[1], so I don't really have time for dating, or
going out and meeting women.

[1]: <http://www.fogbeam.com>

------
adito
Programming Related:

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/ruby>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/vim>

Linux Related:

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/linux>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/ArchLinux>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/commandline>

Meta:

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/depthhub>

\- <http://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama>

~~~
dreadsword
/r/depthhub and /r/bestof are some of my favorites too.

------
Codhisattva
Right now <http://www.reddit.com/r/peloton/> has some of the best coverage of
the Tour de France you can get.

------
stevenspasbo
/r/programming /r/learnprogramming /r/homebrewing /r/camping /r/netsec

------
dholowiski
/r/funny /r/wtf /r/keto

~~~
dreadsword
/r/keto ! Hardcore - how's it going?

~~~
dholowiski
Great, everyone thinks I'm crazy and my pants are falling down.

------
wallzz
/r/nofap

